

Relational Programming in miniKanren - absconditus
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/miniKanren

======
absconditus
"Daniel P. Friedman and William E. Byrd demonstrate miniKanren, a simplified
version of KANREN - a declarative logic programming system with relations
embedded in a pure functional subset of Scheme."

